# What should i change while the engine is out ??



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Am putting a new SR20DET on my car, i gone change all the gasket on the engine. What should i change while the engine is out?? Someone told me to change the connecting rod. Are they the same as the SR20DE ??

Thanks


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you should change the rod bearings... there has been an ongoing thread on the se-r mailing list about this topic. Apparently some people have spun bearings shortly after installing there DETs. You might want to search there.
-dave


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

clutch if u need it. could also try cleaning out all the carbon deposits in the TB and intake mani. we recently swapped rwd det into a s13 and the intake mani&TB were coated with the stuff.


----------

